# RED hair RE-DO (pictures)



## redbamboo510 (Mar 29, 2010)

I started out with virgin DARK brown hair






&amp; decided that i wanted to go RED. I was looking for something rich and vibrant YET seemingly "natural" lets say like...kate winslets hair in the movie TITANIC .

So i go to sally beauty supply and mix ION color brilliance creme haircolor in both *intense red &amp; medium intense red blonde* with 30 developer and got these results:






although i am immensly happy with the reddish copperyish SHADE its just too much on the "brown" side for me! I know red hair is supposed to fade in vivacity of color but im wondering if i just went too DARK because the individual hair strands dont make me think red.. also the bottom is much darker than the roots! im looking for something as INTENSE and RICH as this:






not crazy about the shade but notice the difference? hers looks totally ALIVE &amp; colorful and mine still looks "plain" or dull...any suggestions as to how to give it a boost ?

Oh and i forgot to add that the second picture was taken with FLASH so in reality its much much darker and appears browner


----------



## joybelle (Mar 29, 2010)

I like it!!


----------



## lolaB (Mar 30, 2010)

Please take this with a grain of salt because I'm no hair expert, but don't you have to lift your natural hair color to get it that red? Especially since your hair is so dark. I figured most people just bleached and then put the bright red over...? Hell, I don't know lol.

Hopefully someone with a little more know-how can help.


----------



## redbamboo510 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well im glad you like it joy. =) lol but im not totally at peace with it. lola, im no hair expert either.. dying my hair was a bit of an impulsive thing but that sounds about right because the results dont lie! my hair was very dark and im thinking that i should have atleast bleached it a little for the color to have something lighter to shine through. hmm now im wondering how to fix it.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 30, 2010)

Your roots are lighter becuase you should never use anything higher then 20 V on your roots. Your roots genertate heat from your scalp thus processing the colour quicker at the top then at the bottom. Im not familiar with the Ion colour brand so I cant give you a formula to make it brighter, but if you have access to Joico Colour, I would suggest a 6FR, its a crimson red. And you would only use a 20 V.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had my hair that bright red before and had to bleach it, then apply Punky Colours or Special Effects dye to it. Here is the hair dye I've used before by Special Effects, there are photos of users who sent their pictures in: Special Effects Blood Red Photos


----------



## ilovehuhu (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great..Love it.


----------



## mk2u (Apr 2, 2010)

Red is the hardest to take out and the fastest to fade. You will have to lift your hair to get a good red color but not too much. If you bleach it too much the color will not be as strong and when it fades it will look pink. Here is a red I did. I bleached it until it got a medium to light brown. Its Exo Red.

Oh, sorry it wouldn't let me. I will put it on my page. I am a senior student at a beauty college, taking cosmetology.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad of this advice too. My reddish purple dye attempt has gone horribly wrong, so I'm going to give pure red another shot. When I did it red before I used the Schwarzkopf LIVE 'Red Passion' and it looked lovely; weirdly enough, it still looked nice even when it had faded out considerably. To be honest, right now I'm not actually all that bothered about fading, just as long as the shade is quite light/bright instead of the dark shades I've used over the past 7 years. Hopefully I'll be doing this pretty soon...


----------



## redbamboo510 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice!! my wanting the "perfect red" has been quite a journey lately so heres the update..my friend who just got out of beauty school told me to try loreal Hicolor its for dark hair and it lifts the hair 3 shades (supposedly) it ended up making my hair redder but DARKER so we decided the onlyyy way to achieve that bright blood red i wanted was to give me highlights with bleach.. &amp; on top of that i put manic panics *rock n roll red* but that was wayyy to bright...on the pinkish side..was not happy so i went and i found an intensly dark* crimson red* by n' rage (demi-permanent) i figured , well my highlights are pretty light so the dark red will actually turn out to be the red i want..and it absolutley has. i will post pictures of the FINAL result later but as for now heres the first red by manic panic (the one that was too bright)


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 4, 2010)

I actually can not imagine that you would do something like that to that wonderful glorious sexy brown curls.

You had the hair of my dreams....


----------



## Johnnie (May 4, 2010)

Redbamboo: You're so pretty! I love that hair color on you.


----------



## redbamboo510 (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments &lt;3 you guys are tooo sweet. here is the final results:






I was looking for change (and i got it!).. the brown was just too BORING for me and im very very happy with the results!! i highly recommend to anyone deciding to go BRIGHT red (not deep red) PLEASE go to a professional to bleach your hair..my hair was damaged at first and i did many intensive treatments. however i do recommend bleaching it to a light brown and then putting a bright semi permanent red over it to see if you like it..semi permanent is great it lasts less but you know what if your like me and you didnt know the first thing about haircolor and getting it to the right shade the damage is less and you can experiment more.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 5, 2010)

Well, I'm jealous that your hair is that glossy and beautiful after all the treatment you gave it! I thought your hair looked beautiful at every stage of the process but I'm glad you got what you were looking for. My Mom always says it's hard knowing exactly what you want



. Looks great.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (May 5, 2010)

WOOOW



very nice, it's gorgeous!


----------



## redbamboo510 (May 6, 2010)

well i have thick (and lots of) hair to begin with but dont be jealous because the reason the hair is glossy after so much chemical is not only because of my hair type. you guys have to try serums and my favorite shine spray ever *unites shina spray gloss *that and combined with the revo styler ( its a rotating brush that you use with a blow dryer ) it creates IMMENSE shine and smoothness even on dry lifeless bleached hair . i highly recommend these three things from expirience


----------

